# Scalibor Collar: A Warning



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I recently bought a Scalibor Collar for Darwin as we are going to Spain on the 12th. On Sunday night, I decided to fit the collar so that he could get used to it and would be protected as soon as we leave. 

Yesterday, as soon as he woke up, he was VERY hyperactive, which is unusual for him, and would not stop scratching his neck. I didn't really think much of it but decided to keep an eye on him just incase. Then, later on that night, I read on the internet that the collar was toxic to cats so I removed it immediately with the intention of putting it back on when we actually leave as we have a cat.

Last night, at 2 a.m. I could hear Darwin crying in his crate (which, again, is unusual). I went to check on him, and let him into our bed but he just could not settle and kept whining. This morning, I got up and left him in bed with my OH like usual. When he got up, he was definitely not himself. He was lethargic, twitchy, whining, scratching and, again, could not settle. We took him to the vet and she said it was a reaction to the collar and could have brought on a seizure if left on for any longer 

Just thought I'd post this incase somebody was thinking of buying one of these collars so they know what to look out for! Darwin's perked up a bit now (almost 24 hours after removing the collar) but I dread to think what might have happened if I'd have left it on.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

finleyjon said:


> I recently bought a Scalibor Collar for Darwin as we are going to Spain on the 12th. On Sunday night, I decided to fit the collar so that he could get used to it and would be protected as soon as we leave.
> 
> Yesterday, as soon as he woke up, he was VERY hyperactive, which is unusual for him, and would not stop scratching his neck. I didn't really think much of it but decided to keep an eye on him just incase. Then, later on that night, I read on the internet that the collar was toxic to cats so I removed it immediately with the intention of putting it back on when we actually leave as we have a cat.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear he is recovering. Just wondering if Daxies may have a sensitivity to whats in it. I know with Chihuahuas they have a sensitivity to amitraz that has the same sort of effects. Amitraz is found in some types of flea collars and its also in alludex wash that's used for sarcoptic and demodex mites too.
So you cant use that on chis.

Scalibors active ingredient is Deltamethrin. There is some interesting info about deltamethrin on the link.

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/DeltaGen.pdf

Although in some countries where ticks and sandflys carry terrible diseases I suppose its a bit like being stuck between a rock and a hard place knowing what to do for the best.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Im lucky mine have been ok with them, I live in Spain so the dogs need to wear them for at least 6 months of the year, they do vaccinate for Leishmania here now, but Ive heard of dogs having a bad reaction to that too.. Ive also got cats, but never worried about the collars round them even though they do brush up against the dogs

I would keep your dog in during dawn and dusk when the sand flies are about most if you dog cant wear the collar..

and hope he fully recovers ,


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

finleyjon said:


> I recently bought a Scalibor Collar for Darwin as we are going to Spain on the 12th. On Sunday night, I decided to fit the collar so that he could get used to it and would be protected as soon as we leave.
> 
> Yesterday, as soon as he woke up, he was VERY hyperactive, which is unusual for him, and would not stop scratching his neck. I didn't really think much of it but decided to keep an eye on him just incase. Then, later on that night, I read on the internet that the collar was toxic to cats so I removed it immediately with the intention of putting it back on when we actually leave as we have a cat.
> 
> ...


Having lived in Spain for 5 years I reckon Scalibor collar is still the best insurance against Leishmaniosis in dogs. A truly horrible disease. What does vet suggest as alternative apart from keeping in dusk till after dawn


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I know, I'm gutted that he can't wear one as it's definitely the cheapest method of keeping them at bay. We're moving there late next year / early 2015 so I'm probably going to go down the vaccination route.

Vet has suggested Advantix, but will he react to that, I wonder?


----------

